# Turned at the Topsfield Fair



## duncsuss (Oct 14, 2014)

I spent the last 2 weekends at the Topsfield Fair with my turning club, giving demonstrations and eating way too much "health food" 

Here are a couple of lidded boxes I made with some FBE that came from @Kevin -- the first one looks great from so many angles I had to post 3 pix of it. They are both about 2.5" diameter and 2.5" tall (with the lid on.)



 



 



 
And another ...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 14, 2014)

Another piece I turned and decorated at Topsfield -- it was left-over from when I tried to get too ambitious with a maple bowl and went through the side. I decided to burn a little pattern between a few of the grain lines just to spice it up a little. 6" diameter, 1.25" high (low.)

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 14, 2014)

Great bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice job Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 14, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Another piece I turned and decorated at Topsfield -- it was left-over from when I tried to get too ambitious with a maple bowl and went through the side. I decided to burn a little pattern between a few of the grain lines just to spice it up a little. 6" diameter, 1.25" high (low.)
> 
> View attachment 61861
> 
> ...


Duncan i was so incredibly busy this last few months , I still remember i offer to trade you for a bowl , that was lovely, if ya still have it and still want to consider a trade im still up for it, If so what kinda thing would you like ack from me for it , I WANT IT, thanks cl


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 14, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> Duncan i was so incredibly busy this last few months , I still remember i offer to trade you for a bowl , that was lovely, if ya still have it and still want to consider a trade im still up for it, If so what kinda thing would you like ack from me for it , I WANT IT, thanks cl


Cliff -- I wasn't going to mention it in case you'd changed your mind, but since you brought it up ... I'll start a thread in "trade/barter"


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 14, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Cliff -- I wasn't going to mention it in case you'd changed your mind, but since you brought it up ... I'll start a thread in "trade/barter"


thanks


----------



## Sprung (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice work, Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 15, 2014)

Great looking timber in those pieces.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 15, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber in those pieces.
> Nicely done.
> 
> Les



Thanks, Les. It definitely helps motivate me to try harder when the wood is as handsome as these pieces


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 16, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice Duncan.


Thanks, Ray


----------

